# A few fun shots of my fish



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

I was taking some random pictures today and got some interesting images.

Enjoy


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

These three look like they are a singing trio!


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

Haha! Maybe I should blast some speed metal and watch the carnage unfold!


----------



## Kntry (Dec 26, 2013)

Great pics!


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

nice pics, what are you shooting with ?


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

It is a Nikon D5100. I know very little about photography so I set it to the "sports" setting and it takes nice pictures


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

benealing said:


> It is a Nikon D5100. I know very little about photography so I set it to the "sports" setting and it takes nice pictures


:hihi: I've got the D3200, Nikon puts out some beautiful cameras, you should check out some of the other settings, you can get some really cool shots with little to no effort


----------



## Solitarianknight (May 28, 2015)

I came for the otto's but I stayed for the opera fish. Also, those danios look ready to pop lol.


----------



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

drewsuf82 said:


> :hihi: I've got the D3200, Nikon puts out some beautiful cameras, you should check out some of the other settings, you can get some really cool shots with little to no effort


What other settings do you use?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

benealing said:


> What other settings do you use?


It really depends on what you're looking for. dprreview forums are a great source to get your feet wet with, there's just about every brand of camera user there and a lot of people from beginners to experts. I've learned so much over there...


----------

